# Where would I buy the "6" in a 6.1?



## yogabbagabba (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

Let me first share my current scenario. Fresh out of college with my first professional job, I purchased a Yahama 5.1 box system (HTR-5540) in 2002. It was an excellent little system for me at that time and we've gotten tremendous usage out of it. Use over the years, including buttons falling off the remote and no HDMI inputs, lead me to the decision to purchase an upgrade. 

I built a new house a little while back and knowing at some point I'd be moving to either a 6.1 or 7.1, I future-proofed my ceiling with prewiring. Currently my 5.1 speakers (the small ones - not sure what they are called) are mounted via ceiling brackets and I would like to keep relatively the same size speakers in my new system.

My budget is $800 - $1000. I think I want the Pioneer 1020 receiver based upon the reviews, internet connectivity, HDMI inputs, etc. That unit is approximately $400-$450. Keeping with my budget, I have approximately the same amount to use on speakers. However, for speakers, I have a dilemma. Based upon reviews and price points, I'm attracted to the Energy Take Classic 5.1 or perhaps the Klispch Quintet 5.1 package. 

Where would I buy the 6th speaker? I can't be the only guy out there with this problem, right? Or can somebody suggest a 6.1 system within that price point? What do other people do in this scenario? 

I feel like using one of my old Yamaha speakers for the 6th would ruin the consistency of the new tone, right? And, if I purchase the Quintets, I would need the subwoofer. Would using my current Yamaha sub ruin the sound?

All input is appreciated on both the product selection and thoughts on the 6th speaker. Thank you!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure if you called the speaker company you're interested in buying from (Energy Take for example), they could price an additional identical speaker for you for the 6th.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Axiom Audio will let you order a single QS8/4


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I have the Klipsch Quintet Synergy 5.1 Speakers, from 2002 mind you, but they are pretty fantastic for the size. I am not sure how the newer one's sound but I don't think you would be disappointed. I am sure f you called Klipsch or went to see a non-big box retailer they might be able to help you out?


----------



## yogabbagabba (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, all good thoughts. The energy brand was difficult to find, but there are some retailers that sell the Klispch brand singles. I think I will probably go that route.


----------

